# Stool still soft after chicken/rice diet?



## ckiggins (Sep 24, 2009)

Our 9-wk-old pup was at the vet Sunday night with loose stools. The vet gave her a prescription for Flagyl and a rice/chicken diet. She has been on that yesterday and today. The stools yesterday were solid, today her morning and evening #2's were soft.

Is it just a time thing, or should they have firmed up by now? The vet suggested waiting to see if things return to normal in a couple more days - keep her on the chicken & rice diet and then wean her back onto her Iams kibble.

Any other tips? She's fine otherwise - happy, playful, typical puppy!


----------



## Alaskan Olli (Aug 3, 2009)

Maybe put her on some different food other than Iams? Out dog had soft stool when he came from the breeder then we put him on Chicken Soup and it firmed up


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If it is just loose stool with regular intervals between events it may be overfeeding. The instructions on the dog food bag are usually far too much food for inside dogs active or not. Try cutting back on the bland diet even, maybe that will help.


----------



## ckiggins (Sep 24, 2009)

Kathyy,

It's funny you mention that - the Iams bag says to feed a pup of her size (6# beagle)around 1 1/2 cups per day. My friend that owns a 10-yr old golden retriever says she feeds her dog like 2 1/2 cups per day - she goes 'where is she putting all of that!?" It did seem like a lot for me, too. She wasn't necessarily eating all of it, though, but it did seem like a lot.

I have had a hard time trying to gauge how much chicken & rice to give her based on what she should be eating of her dry food. Maybe I am feeding her too much of this mixture as well. 

Does anyone have a serving size suggestion on the chicken and rice mix? She is a 9-week old beagle and on this past Saturday weighed 6.3 pounds.

I want to make sure I'm feeding her enough but not exacerbating the problem myself. Thank you!


----------



## CocoaCream (Jan 13, 2009)

I would go ahead and call your vet and ask them how much chicken and rice to be giving your pup. Also, I've read that brown rice can be rough on the digestive tract, so be sure you're using white rice. When I've had similar issues with our dog, it has taken a good 3 days or so before her stool really returned to normal.


----------



## ckiggins (Sep 24, 2009)

I will do that. And by the way, I am using white rice. I don't eat it myself, but for some reason had it around the house. Handy!


----------



## lilmate (Sep 17, 2009)

i just had the same problem with my puppy. the vet told me to fast her for a day then give her chicken and rice for 72 hours. then after the 72 hours to mix the chicken and rice into the food i want to be her daily diet and slowly have less chicken and rice each meal. and its been over a week that shes been on just her puppy food and shes doing great!

oops forgot to say that the vet said to give my puppy who is about 20lbs 1/3 of a cup 6 times a day


----------



## ckiggins (Sep 24, 2009)

lilmate - did the vet say what your pup's problem was?

Bella's poop was semi-solid soft serve again tonight.  The good thing is that it's not like she has accidents or goes all the time (she's on a regular scheule) - it's just that when it comes out it's not solid.

I cut down on the amount of chicken and rice she got tonight - we'll see what tomorrow morning brings - literally!

Edit: The vet called back tonight and suggested feeding no more than 1/4 cup at a time - 3 parts rice, 1 part chicken.


----------



## lilmate (Sep 17, 2009)

she said it could have been a couple of possibilities...such as getting into something that her tummy wasnt used to or switching foods too fast. but mater is a terrier and they are kind of known for sensitive stomachs. so if mater gets into something her tummy isnt used to she will have soft stools. but it was really bad for a while.. it seemed like everytime she went potty she was pooping soft stools. good luck to you..


----------



## ckiggins (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, a little firmer this morning - I am hopeful! This morning I stuck to the new serving size of 1/4 cup so we'll see what happens tonight!


----------



## lilmate (Sep 17, 2009)

i know its soo hard to not give them more. mater acted like she was starving and i felt so bad! but i stuck to it and shes great now.


----------



## ckiggins (Sep 24, 2009)

I know, 1/4 cup seems like so little (3 Tbsp rice and 1 Tbsp chicken!) We'll see what happens when she goes out to potty this evening. Cross your fingers!


----------



## ckiggins (Sep 24, 2009)

Finally - a small solid poo!!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------



## lilmate (Sep 17, 2009)

yay!!!!!!!!!!


----------

